# 2015/64-66 Sideways Jacket



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

2015/64-65 hat and jacket for Yanis (9)
In Hebrew the meaning of the name Yanis is: Gift from God.

I am attaching the pattern as i cannot see where it is printed on the pattern re copyright etc. this jacket is the actual size of this pattern.

2015/66 jacket for Cullen (10)
An irish name meaning handsome
here i put on more stitches..

you can see the size difference on the next photo


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very cute


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you for the pattern, and the notes


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That's really cute, Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing ,love the pattern !


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

play around with the pattern!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fantastic,fabulous work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Diane D said:


> 2015/64-65 hat and jacket for Yanis (9)
> In Hebrew the meaning of the name Yanis is: Gift from God.
> 
> I am attaching the pattern as i cannot see where it is printed on the pattern re copyright etc. this jacket is the actual size of this pattern.
> ...


i don't know if it is my computer or not but when i clicked on download page 1 the picture is upside down. how can i turn it right side up? this looks straight forward and something i can do. very nice and simple. TY TY


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Love these little jackets....you've made them so special! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Kiwibutafly (Sep 11, 2014)

Many thanks for the wonderful pattern, the knitting is really lovely, just one little problem page 1 is upside down could you possibly redo page 1 again, if I turn my iPad upside down the pattern is still upside down...many thanks.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Sweater are cute!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

What a very handsome pattern for a little boy's jacket and cap! Perfect colours, too - thank you so much for sharing


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very nice


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Cute jacket. When I tried to download the pattern there were only blank pages. Does is have a name I could look up on Ravelry?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Send the pattern to your photographs and then flip it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Diane, you've done it again! Beautiful work!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

albie said:


> i don't know if it is my computer or not but when i clicked on download page 1 the picture is upside down. how can i turn it right side up? this looks straight forward and something i can do. very nice and simple. TY TY


save it to your pc and then right click on mouse and select rotate ...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Kiwibutafly said:


> Many thanks for the wonderful pattern, the knitting is really lovely, just one little problem page 1 is upside down could you possibly redo page 1 again, if I turn my iPad upside down the pattern is still upside down...many thanks.


i would but my scanner broke... save it to your files and then select rotate


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

engteacher said:


> Cute jacket. When I tried to download the pattern there were only blank pages. Does is have a name I could look up on Ravelry?


i just downloaded it again from what i posted and i dont get blank pages - wait for it to download completely or pm me and i can email it to you


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

engteacher said:


> Cute jacket. When I tried to download the pattern there were only blank pages. Does is have a name I could look up on Ravelry?


I tried and the same thing happened to me.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

pm me


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how beautiful, thanks for the pattern


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

Diane D said:


> 2015/64-65 hat and jacket for Yanis (9)
> In Hebrew the meaning of the name Yanis is: Gift from God.
> 
> I am attaching the pattern as i cannot see where it is printed on the pattern re copyright etc. this jacket is the actual size of this pattern.
> ...


I like these a lot, and can see how I will use up some of my stash!


----------



## okruger (Mar 2, 2015)

Diane thank you very much for the pictures and the pattern , the different matching sleeves look really nice. Ose


----------



## mumblebee (Mar 30, 2015)

Wonderful ... thank you ...


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cute pattern


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling. The perfect hat pattern to go with that sweater.


----------



## kavogel (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you for the very cute sweater. I plan on making it next for one of
my grandchildren! Can you help me out here, on page 2 there seem to be a few blanks in the pattern....maybe it didn't print out right. If you check this you will notice in the first 3 paragraphs there seems to be something missing in the pattern in a few spots. Thank you .I appreciate your help!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you, I was searching for a side to side .


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

kavogel said:


> Thank you for the very cute sweater. I plan on making it next for one of
> my grandchildren! Can you help me out here, on page 2 there seem to be a few blanks in the pattern....maybe it didn't print out right. If you check this you will notice in the first 3 paragraphs there seems to be something missing in the pattern in a few spots. Thank you .I appreciate your help!


It came out fine for me. I see no blank spaces.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you. I am going to ba a Granny to a little boy at the end of September. I am a beginner when it comes to knitting and this looks perfect.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

What have I done wrong...I only have page one of the jacket?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

kavogel said:


> Thank you for the very cute sweater. I plan on making it next for one of
> my grandchildren! Can you help me out here, on page 2 there seem to be a few blanks in the pattern....maybe it didn't print out right. If you check this you will notice in the first 3 paragraphs there seems to be something missing in the pattern in a few spots. Thank you .I appreciate your help!


not on my copies, pm me and i will email it to you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

putting it into one pdf for all...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Love these little jackets. The colors are terrific.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are lovely, I was sure I had it, but no, can't find it, so thank you for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

You did a great job on both of them


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Very nice--thank you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i hope to see versions of this very cute pattern...


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, Diane. The side-to-side is so much fun to knit. How did you handle the second sentence on Page 2, where it says, "Cont on these sts and work from . . . . . . to . . .. . . 12 13:16:18? 

Is there something missing after "from?" and after "12?"

And then the next paragraph, "Beg second sleeve . . . . Work as for first sleeve from . . . . . . . to . . . . . . . ?"

And the next says "Beg back or front . . . . ." There are more gaps at the end of that paragraph. Did you just "wing it" because you knew what you wanted at that point? or what should one do if using the pattern for the first time?

EDIT: Very interesting! The word processing program does not let me put in the extra spaces after the word "from" in the third line above; the spaces show on my screen but disappear when appear on the KP entry.

Anyway, there does appear to be some material missing on my printed copy and on the version you sent in the pdf, and I am not sure whether to just toss the pattern or try to get the blanks filled in. I feel like I am "looking the gift horse in the mouth" as we say, that I must ask for this information; but I do not know what to insert in these blanks; I apologize.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i am by no means an expert but where the .....to..... parts are maybe the * is missing? in some parts it seems logical. a typographical error?


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

albie said:


> i am by no means an expert but where the .....to..... parts are maybe the * is missing? in some parts it seems logical. a typographical error?


Thanks, Albie, that's a brilliant deduction! I am working so hard at the moment trying to chart an afghan that I can not even decide if the * might be what is missing, but I'll keep your idea in mind for later when I have some time to figure it out.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

You start with one panel, then a sleeve, back, sleeve and last front panel again. So....on page 2 - at the top - you will see you are busy with the back so you will continue from ** to ** which is the same as the front panel.

Beg of second sleeve it says work as for first sleeve so look at the instructions for first sleeve which is *** .*** on first page of the pattern.

Once you start knitting this you will see you are just duplicating every time.

Those parts that is said to be "missing" its not missing as it was done in another light colour and did not come out when scanned in to me.

You are most welcome to contact the people at YOURS magazine and ask them to send you a better copy - see at the bottom of page 2...

If this still does not make sense to you - trash my copy and you are more than welcome to use any of these patterns that are on ravelry which i am listing below for you.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-rows-baby-jacket
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b20-12-jacket-in-garter-st-and-lace-pattern
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b16-3-jacket-knitted-sideways-socks-and-hat


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you, Diane, I was pretty sure that it would make some sense if I reached that point of the pattern and had some sense of where/what I should be doing at that point. I was just uncertain about putting the pattern away for later use when the missing information might not be available if I still could not figure it out. You have completely cleared up any trepidation I was feeling. Thanks a bundle!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very cute little jacket and you did such a nice job.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thank you, Diane, I was pretty sure that it would make some sense if I reached that point of the pattern and had some sense of where/what I should be doing at that point. I was just uncertain about putting the pattern away for later use when the missing information might not be available if I still could not figure it out. You have completely cleared up any trepidation I was feeling. Thanks a bundle!


You most welcome. When you start to make it let me know and i will help you if you get stuck but an easier pattern you wont find.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicely done...


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Love the jumpers. Thanks for being so clever and sharing the pttern with us.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you very much! Love them! Love all your sweaters and hats!! 
Thanks for always sharing!!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Peanut Tinker said:


> I tried and the same thing happened to me.


You may have to go to your downloads and open your documents from there.
I see, there's another download  
Thank you Diane for the pattern, I always admire your work and look forward to them.


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

to, albie; print out the pattern as is, when you print it it will come out all right! I did!


----------



## PeninaM (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern Diane, did you just make up the hat yourself? I think it should be easy to make this sweater in a larger size too. There is a lot you can do with a pattern like this. Thanks again, I love the wool you chose!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice jackets.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Those are adorable !


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So nice of you to share the pattern. Lovely work.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful jackets! The colors are very nice.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you ever-so-much for the pattern. I will make several to donate, also!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

yes PeninaM - just made it up as i went along. I did upsize the jacket to 100 sts and then did the math for the short rows. I have added in cables etc and you are right - you can go crazy with this pattern.

Blessings
Diane


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty little jacket.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Lovely pattern! Thanks for sharing it. One question: Approximately what sizes are the ones you made? Are they for a 9 and a 10 year old? The pattern says for tiny babies but looking at the measurements chart I'm lost! I would really love to make this for my new grandbaby but don't want to mess up with the size. Help, please? And thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Lovely jackets! Thank you very much for taking the time to share the pattern as well as all your extra explanations.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Very nice thanks for the pattern


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice jacket.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

very nice. they caught my eye right away. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice&#128515;


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

albie said:


> i don't know if it is my computer or not but when i clicked on download page 1 the picture is upside down. how can i turn it right side up? this looks straight forward and something i can do. very nice and simple. TY TY


.........................................
I printed it out. If you right click on the pattern does it give you the option of rotating it? Once I saved it and then brought it up, right clicked, I was able to rotate the pattern. Sheri


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Really cute sweater.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love these little sweaters


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely work as usual. Love the color choices.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Love this pattern. Your work is always inspiring - thanks for the pattern and the pics of your adorable sweaters!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very cute, thank you for pattern


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Very pretty, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jberg said:


> Lovely pattern! Thanks for sharing it. One question: Approximately what sizes are the ones you made? Are they for a 9 and a 10 year old? The pattern says for tiny babies but looking at the measurements chart I'm lost! I would really love to make this for my new grandbaby but don't want to mess up with the size. Help, please? And thanks. Happy Needling. jberg


the pattern is for small size but go up on the needle size and wool then you will get newborn. I use size 4mm and double knitting wool for mine. I am busy casting on more sts for a bigger size. I have one but that is not for 9-10 yr olds.. Have in ladies size but will see if i can find one for you...

Found another one but its for baby : http://www.angelhugs.ca/k16.html
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5438 goes up to age 4
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90741.html up to age 3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-cable-yoke-baby-sweater up to 12 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easter-egg-sweater size up to 12 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clementines-baby-kimono
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/strawberry-pink-sideways-cardigan-and-hat-cardigan up to age 3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fresh-melon-sideways-cardigan up to age 3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b20-14-top-in-garter-st-and-lace-pattern up to size 6
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/0-639-jacket-and-hat-knitted-from-side-to-side-in-garter-st-in-merino-extra-fine up to age 4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-baby-set-infant-to-6-months-no-107 size up to 6 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-country-jacket up to age 12 months
http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/baby/shortrows.htm up to 9 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b14-27-jacket-and-trousers up to 4 yrs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/side-to-side-childs-cardigan up to 6 yrs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cupid-baby-cardigan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reversible-ripples-baby-sweater up to 6 months
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0063.html up to 3 yrs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-maxi up to 3 months
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/radiant-3 up to age 8


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

so cute
thanks for the pattern


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Diane D: Thanks so much for the quick response to my question about the size for this. I am not looking for a woman's one (altho that would be nice). I am thinking of making this for our new grandbaby, prob the 6-9 month size for the Fall. Thanks again very much and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## mmccamant (Jul 17, 2011)

albie said:


> i don't know if it is my computer or not but when i clicked on download page 1 the picture is upside down. how can i turn it right side up? this looks straight forward and something i can do. very nice and simple. TY TY


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I made a few of these with a similar shape for my first son, back in the early 70's. I had done a fair amount of knitting by that time, but it was my first sideways project and I remember it went really fast and was so cute.

Thanks for the pattern. No little ones to knit this for at the moment, but every so often I see something so cute I can't resist, and knit it up to put aside in case my daughter ever gets around to starting her family. All the other grands are 9 to 20 in ages. I still knit for them, but I do love knitting baby things, and I'm sure it won't be that long until I have some great-grands coming.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

very cute and looks easy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Diane D said:


> 2015/64-65 hat and jacket for Yanis (9)
> In Hebrew the meaning of the name Yanis is: Gift from God.
> 
> I am attaching the pattern as i cannot see where it is printed on the pattern re copyright etc. this jacket is the actual size of this pattern.
> ...


Thanks for the pattern. You are so talented! I love to see your posts.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. It looks like a fun project with which to use different yarns.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Diane D said:


> the pattern is for small size but go up on the needle size and wool then you will get newborn. I use size 4mm and double knitting wool for mine. I am busy casting on more sts for a bigger size. I have one but that is not for 9-10 yr olds.. Have in ladies size but will see if i can find one for you...
> 
> Found another one but its for baby : http://www.angelhugs.ca/k16.html
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/pattern.php?id=5438 goes up to age 4
> ...


......................
Thank you thank you!!!!! Will knit one for my older niece!!!
Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

here is another one with an upsize in it...

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Childrens-Knit-Sweaters/Garter-Stitch-Jackets-from-Patons#uTkqxhcsm6QUptSo.32


----------



## Knitknutsy (Apr 5, 2015)

Love the jackets and thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I like your colours. :thumbup:


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

I love it!It is so beautiful done,l love the colours too!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks so much!!! Already copied and ready to go as 3rd next project. Well, may next :-o


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

They're perfect, great work


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

see my next set here - same pattern just moved the buttons 12 sts down and sewed the point of the top down to give the collar effect... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348134-1.html#7600895


----------



## Rodney (Apr 23, 2015)

Got the pattern now.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are wonderful! Great colors.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I was like a kid in a candy shop. the patterns are all so beautiful. I want to knit all of them. Thank you so much for sharing the patterns. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## Happyknitter3 (May 25, 2014)

Diane D said:


> You start with one panel, then a sleeve, back, sleeve and last front panel again. So....on page 2 - at the top - you will see you are busy with the back so you will continue from ** to ** which is the same as the front panel.
> 
> Beg of second sleeve it says work as for first sleeve so look at the instructions for first sleeve which is *** .*** on first page of the pattern.
> 
> ...


Diane, having read much of this thread now - and printed the pattern (thank you!) - I just have to commend your patience. Re-scanning, amalgamating into one pdf, explanations - you are very kind.

Your two jackets are beautiful; I hope to make up this pattern and would be pleased with a result anywhere close to yours! Thank you again


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

ah Happyknitter, look forward to seeing some of your creations.


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Diane,
I started my first all one-color sideways sweater. Thank you for sharing your lovely work. Wish I discovered this style sooner...only have to seam the underarms - yay!

Your edge stitches are perfect! Can you tell me how to achieve the consistency? Should I slip the first stitch?

I enjoy admiring your knitting and your color selection. Thank you for sharing. Lucky babies!

DianneD

PS I knit baby sweaters and donate them to our hospital shop.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

didevine said:


> Hi Diane,
> I started my first all one-color sideways sweater. Thank you for sharing your lovely work. Wish I discovered this style sooner...only have to seam the underarms - yay!
> 
> Your edge stitches are perfect! Can you tell me how to achieve the consistency? Should I slip the first stitch?
> ...


So glad you are enjoying them. Yes i slip the first stitch too.

Blessings
Diane


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

I have tried several times to download the pattern but get blank pages. I would love to have the pattern. Can you give me any help?

GrandmaNona


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Diane,
I forgot to mention--I enjoyed looking through all the bookmarks you sent. Thank you. I love the yarn and colors you choose. Can you tell us more about the yarn you use. Is it available in the US?

Have you ever made the rainbow design from this link? 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/b14-27-jacket-and-trousers

DianneD


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

didevine - im sure you can find a similar wool in the US

Thank you for the link checking it out...

Below are pictures of the latest ball that i bought for you to see..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

GrandmaNona said:


> I have tried several times to download the pattern but get blank pages. I would love to have the pattern. Can you give me any help?
> 
> GrandmaNona


pm me and i will forward it on to you - dont know why its working for some and not for others :-o


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Diane,
I can't wait to see what you will knit the new yarn into...very nice.

Thanks for sharing. 

DianneD


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Diane I envy you so! Your work is so beautiful and you have a beautiful soul as well doing all those things for charity. God bless you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

ahh you all knit beautiful cbratt


----------



## IAnn (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you, don't know why I could not find it. All of your knitting is so beautiful. Love all of your pictures that you post.


----------



## IAnn (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you, don't know why I could not find it. All of your knitting is so beautiful. Love all of your pictures that you post.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

Love the pattern, and colors. Really cute. Good job!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Adorable sweaters! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooops! Double post.


----------

